# got error Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale when start app



## golfreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi FreeBSD staff,
I got 1 error when finished run `pkg upgrade`.

##Background information
FreeBSD Amd64 bit , version 9.0 , Compile with custom kernel.

At first in my OS not have `pkg` then I try to install `pkg` by `make install` via port style but got error about make() command then find solution by install `bmake` instead if `make`.
then


```
#rm /usr/bin/make
#ln -sn /usr/local/bin/bmake /usr/bin/make
```
then could install `pkg`.

After that run convert package by
`#pkg2ng`

`#pkg upgrade`
It have many package upgraded.
After finished upgraded I try to restart my application such as syslog-ng, postfix then got error like below.

```
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/syslog-ng restart
/usr/local/lib/libsyslog-ng-3.5.6.so: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"/usr/local/etc/rc.d/syslog-ng: WARNING: failed to start syslog_ng 
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/postfix restart
/usr/local/sbin/postfix: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"/usr/local/sbin/postfix: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```

And apps could not start.

Then try to upgrade kernel from 9.0 to 9.1 as recommend from FreeBSD users.
After reboot with 9.1 kernel, still got same error about Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"

Do you have any suggestion for this issue?
Thank you.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: got error Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale when start*

Does a rebuild of the ports which give that error fix it?


----------



## golfreeze (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: got error Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale when start*

After run update 
# `freebsd-update fetch install`

could fixed this problem.


----------

